# Mythos one or K30



## Longsup (May 27, 2015)

I'm looking to buy a new grinder for my cafe. I have always been set on a malkoning K30, but I have recently discovered the nuova simonelli mythos one! Seems like a nice grinder and the guy who talked me through it talked a good talk. And gave very good reasons as to why it is the most consistent grinder on the market? What are people's opinons on this? Do the heated burrs really make a difference or am I better of going with the k30 air?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

All the K30 I have seen have produced really good consitant grinds and certainly lived up to their reputation, can't speak for the mythos 1 as haven't come across one in the wild yet !

There is a k30 vario for sale in the for sale section


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Orange K30 will look great in your cafe!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The K30 aint a patch on the Mythos.The Clima Pro will handle all the temp variations you might suffer from. Whether your cafe justifies one though depends on how many coffees you serve in a day. Either might be overkill in reality.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

I've spoken to a few coffee shop owners that use Mythos One grinders and they seem to get mixed reviews. Some say they are totally stable some not so happy. That said, I've tasted many delicious espressos on Mythos One and made some myself. They are probably the cafe grinder of the moment, until the MK Peak comes out that is









I think the K30 is a fair bit less expensive if that's a consideration? the resale on the K30 would be pretty good so you could always go with that and upgrade if you thought you needed it?

In summary, you probably won't go too far wrong with either option as long as you are happy learning how to dial it in and adjust throughout the day to cope with demand.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Just my two cent on the MYthos Ones can be found HERE.


----------



## goodq (Oct 10, 2011)

Xpenno said:


> I've spoken to a few coffee shop owners that use Mythos One grinders and they seem to get mixed reviews. Some say they are totally stable some not so happy. That said, I've tasted many delicious espressos on Mythos One and made some myself. They are probably the cafe grinder of the moment, until the MK Peak comes out that is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was just about to say the same thing. The word is still out until we get more reviews on the new peak.

Speaking to the guys at Prufrock, they say the Clima Pro much more consistent than their K30 (which is sitting in the training centre downstairs). Guys at the bar need to do less chasing through the day as opposed to the K30.

Mind you that a first iteration k30 without the new upgraded burr chamber and the fan. So not sure how the peak or even the air would fair against the Clima Pro.

One thing to note the grinder is deeper than the k30 (40 cm vs 32)

I would keep my money for now and wait to see the results from the new peak before committing.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

goodq said:


> Was just about to say the same thing. The word is still out until we get more reviews on the new peak.
> 
> Speaking to the guys at Prufrock, they say the Clima Pro much more consistent than their K30 (which is sitting in the training centre downstairs). Guys at the bar need to do less chasing through the day as opposed to the K30.
> 
> ...


My prediction for the peak is that it will make great espresso but it will cost a boatload you'll have to wait two years to get hold of one. If I had unlimited cash and needed something today (and didn't want an EK43) then I'd go with the Mythos One I think.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> Some say they are totally stable some not so happy


What have the grumbles been?

OP, i've got a k30 for sale. If you didn't like it you could resell it not lose much if anything on it...


----------



## goodq (Oct 10, 2011)

Xpenno said:


> My prediction for the peak is that it will make great espresso but it will cost a boatload you'll have to wait two years to get hold of one. If I had unlimited cash and needed something today (and didn't want an EK43) then I'd go with the Mythos One I think.


Speaking to some peeps, I reckon it would be around the mythos price, but no one wants to give a definitive number it seems.

The mythos is not at all cheap.

-If price is an issue than the air beats the mythos 2200 (mythos) vs. 1450 (air) (numbers out of memory)

-If time is an issue and price isn't then mythos


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> What have the grumbles been?


Just that the promise of a totally stable grind size wasn't guaranteed. They ended up having to adjust still. I've not spoken to anyone who doesn't like them when they are dialled though. I tasted some absolutely amazing shots from a mythos one/black eagle at Colonna & Hunters in bath, they were using a Has Bean Columbian and it smelt and tasted like cherry drop sweets, I couldn't even get it in the ballpark at home, bonkers good!

If I had to buy an one demand for a shop today it would be a mythos one for sure.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Most of the issues around the M1 are in low volume situations, from what Ive seen and heard. When they are balls-to-the-wall production environment they are unbeatable .


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Saturday can't come quick enough


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Xpenno said:


> I tasted some absolutely amazing shots from a mythos one/black eagle at Colonna & Hunters in bath, they were using a Has Bean Columbian and it smelt and tasted like cherry drop sweets, I couldn't even get it in the ballpark at home, bonkers good!


That coffee tastes absolutely no where near as good with roastery water with the same machine and grinder.....

pesky water


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> That coffee tastes absolutely no where near as good with roastery water with the same machine and grinder.....
> 
> pesky water


There's something good going on in that bath water for sure!

I could try making up a Magnesium only mega water but I still think that it would be missing something.

I need an espresso machine I can change the water on from shot to shot so I can test more


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

garydyke1 said:


> Most of the issues around the M1 are in low volume situations, from what Ive seen and heard. When they are balls-to-the-wall production environment they are unbeatable .


This, we have only one in our Soho store and they are quite low volume and you adjust way more doing ten to twenty coffees an hour than when you're doing 100+.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Xpenno said:


> There's something good going on in that bath water for sure!
> 
> I could try making up a Magnesium only mega water but I still think that it would be missing something.
> 
> I need an espresso machine I can change the water on from shot to shot so I can test more


Perhaps cupping would be a good start


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Bath water or bath water? ?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

hotmetal said:


> Bath water or bath water? ?


The extra minerals make all the difference


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Id like a lowish TDS water with very little in it except magnesium. Ill then dilute our beast water with it and see what happens ; )


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Id like a lowish TDS water with very little in it except magnesium. Ill then dilute our beast water with it and see what happens ; )


All you have to do is ask


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I suggest a cupping session with various waters, a showdown!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> I suggest a cupping session with various waters, a showdown!


Let's do this!!!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Will try and organise something soon. Ill sort the coffees , you sort the waters


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> The extra minerals make all the difference


Radox? Epsom?


----------



## Longsup (May 27, 2015)

Thanks for all your feedback, I think I'm going to go with the mythos one. I spoke to ucc and they have offered it to me at a good price. This has bought a dilemma my way though as I am also replacing my espresso machine. I was going to go with a La marzocco linea Pb but since talking to ucc they talked me through the Simoneli aurila t3 and have offered it to me at a much More attractive price than the marzocco. What is the general concencus in the t3


----------



## goodq (Oct 10, 2011)

Longsup said:


> Thanks for all your feedback, I think I'm going to go with the mythos one. I spoke to ucc and they have offered it to me at a good price. This has bought a dilemma my way though as I am also replacing my espresso machine. I was going to go with a La marzocco linea Pb but since talking to ucc they talked me through the Simoneli aurila t3 and have offered it to me at a much More attractive price than the marzocco. What is the general concencus in the t3


Just so all the discussions are in one place

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?24344-Simoneli-aurila-t3-or-marzocco-linea-pb


----------

